# Username changing



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog (Jul 31, 2017)

I misspelled my username and would like it changed to Mr. Pricklesworth if possible. If that is taken maybe Mr.Pricklesworth_hedgehog


----------



## Mr.Pricklesworth_Hedgehog (Jul 31, 2017)

Was just wondering how to change it


----------

